
Open source == Business is True story - TIJ
https://medium.com/@ashishait/open-source-business-is-true-story-cfcc50281000#.bw2pg7c36
======
TIJ
In this post I have tried to summarise our journey with open source, and how
we got more business by doing just open source.

